# Windy Doodles



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 9, 2015)

Trying a different style tonight.  Here are a couple of quick doodles, they're supposed to capture some kinetic energy, wondering if I did it right, haha.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks really cool!


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks pretty good. I haven't doodled in a while. I might have to try it again.

Most of the upper branches you wouldn't see for the foliage. I think if you shaded that it would look even better.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 9, 2015)

You're right, Jake.  One of the great things about doodling digitally, though, is that I can play with it, so I might see how it looks shaded, or erase the branches altogether.  Not sure yet, will mess with it some when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowEyes (Oct 9, 2015)

Is ... uh, is that TV-headed character inspired by Prince Robot IV from the graphic novel series Saga? I liked the series, but it became too grotesque for my sensitive sensitivities.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 9, 2015)

Nah, that's just robo-Dubs.  Will probably post more of him later on.  I just like the idea of an older TV/computer monitor for the head.


----------



## Sonata (Oct 10, 2015)

Good doodles Dubs, and I do like the idea of a robo-Dubs - then we will have two of you!


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Oct 10, 2015)

He may also look like the character from FLCL.
 

As always I love you doodles. Hey eventually you'll have so many that you may have to make a book


----------



## JustRob (Oct 10, 2015)

I like this style, many short strokes amalgamating into a coherent whole. They give the overall impression of strong confident lines and a clear picture despite pointing many other ways individually. To me this is analogous to the way that a writer works, building sentences from potentially incongruous words to create a picture that could not be anticipated from examination of the detail. If only there were some way that a reader could stand back from a story and see its impact as a whole without having to go through the process of reading every word. 

I envy you, being able to get such a rapid response to your doodles, while we poor writers must cajole our reticent readers to follow the single thread of ours.

It's good.

EDIT: LOL Dubs? I was doing my best to be serious. It must be my appearance that causes that reaction. Granted then.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 10, 2015)

Eloquent as ever, Rob.  Unfortunately, it's easier to see the whole picture when you're presented with the whole picture from the get-go.  I promise you that if I had to deliver my doodles one stroke at the time, people would be far less interested to see where they end up leading, haha.

It's all for the better, though, because it's easy to look at a doodle and say "that's pretty good," while it takes time and dedication to read through something.  In the end, the people who view this thread will move on to the next thing, but the people who read your work may be more inclined to stick around since they've already invested the time.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 10, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> In the end, the people who view this thread will move on to the next thing, but the people who read your work may be more inclined to stick around since they've already invested the time.



But viewers of this may well expect that next thing to be another of your doodles and be rewarded with one soon, while the few who have survived reading my work, seen the unfolding picture and become hooked on it may grow old and disillusioned waiting for more to appear. Think how much you can achieve with 100,000 strokes of your stylus while I endeavour to write 100,000 words to create a lasting image in a reader's mind.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 10, 2015)

Great job in capturing that movement and energy, Dubs!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 10, 2015)

Sonata said:


> Good doodles Dubs, and I do like the idea of a robo-Dubs - then we will have two of you!


Someone wanting two of me?  This is a first, and must be forever recorded for the sake of prosperity.  Also, in case you ever need to make an insanity plea.



JustRob said:


> Think how much you can achieve with 100,000 strokes of your stylus while I endeavour to write 100,000 words to create a lasting image in a reader's mind.


Fair enough, Rob.

If you ever want to combine forces, though, your writing and my doodles, give me a shout.  We'll rule WF together, as... erm... creative media buddies?

EDIT:  Just saw your edit.  I thought you might be joking, or at least saying it lightly.  Hard to tell sometimes, haha.


----------



## TKent (Oct 10, 2015)

Ummm, I'll take that as both of you asking to be on the Media Team. *pushes both into the media team training room before they realized what happened*



AtleanWordsmith said:


> We'll rule WF together, as... erm... creative media buddies?


----------



## TJ1985 (Oct 10, 2015)

TKent said:


> Ummm, I'll take that as both of you asking to be on the Media Team. *pushes both into the media team training room before they realized what happened*



_The WF family watches as TKent pursues Dubs and Rob, butterfly net in hand. She will have them if it kills them and having seen the fury of her swinging the net, it might. 

_Dubs, I hope you understand that I mean this as someone who considers you a really nice guy, an artistic brotha from anotha motha, and as a classy gent, so please don't take this personally... I'd like to hit you with a damn stick right now! Here I am in a slump that's crept into my mental process, and there you are making good recognizable drawings! I'm not sayin' I'd do you bodily harm if presented with the opportunity but I would advise you politely: if I ask you to go hunting with me, I wouldn't go if I were you.  Excellent stuff, and the creativity exudes. Love it.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 10, 2015)

TKent said:


> Ummm, I'll take that as both of you asking to be on the Media Team. *pushes both into the media team training room before they realized what happened*



I think we're safe as you've doubtlessly read what I've posted in that not so closely moderated group behind the locked green door. Do you really want someone illustrating that kind of thing? Do you really think that I can keep that sort of thing out of my writing for any length of time? Do we actually have an erotic art section? If so can I be a beta ogler for it? 



AtleanWordsmith said:


> Just saw your edit.  I thought you might be joking, or at least saying it lightly.  Hard to tell sometimes, haha.



I almost never use emoticons as we're supposed to able to put over our intended meaning solely with words here, although maybe not so in the visual arts section, but I'm just visiting. I haven't seen an emoticon in a novel yet, but no doubt the time will come for that eventually. I inevitably have my tongue in my cheek as it's obviously too long to fit in my mouth otherwise. Maybe that's why it's hard to tell how serious I am. Come to think of it, if I took my tongue out of my cheek I could probably make as good a job of typing with that as I do now with my erratic fingers. I'd need stronger glasses to use the touch screen though. Sorry, my mind has just wandered back to thoughts of that erotic art on the screen. Definitely not media team material, me, I'd say.


----------

